
Show HN: Reactant – iOS framework and architecture for faster app development - TadeasKriz
https://www.reactant.tech?ref=hn
======
TadeasKriz
Hey HN,

we're pleased to announce the release of Reactant, an iOS framework and
architecture for faster app development. At our company, Brightify, we do
everything to deliver the best and cleanest code to our clients. We tried
multiple architectures, but none seemed like the best solution. We thought
that React was awesome in having a single point of mutation, so we decided to
take MVC architecture and enhance it. After many iterations, Reactant was
born.

We already use it in our applications and wouldn't change it. It helped us
speed up our development and cut down the costs. We hope it will do the same
for you.

As a bonus, we have a Reactant UI, which is a way to declare UI in XML which
is then precompiled to Swift. Apart from XML being better for UI declaration,
it also allowed us to implement a Live Reload functionality. That way, any
change in the UI is immediately visible in the Simulator, without the need to
build and run the app.

